# special k 2 week challenge [kellogs]



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2007)

Well tomorrow im starting the Special K 2 week challenge with my best friend.. shes done it before and lost 6lbs in less than 3 weeks so i wanna do it with her now. Anybody else done this? what do you think about it?

after 2 weeks ill tell you all how it went and if i lost any weight

Current weight: 139lbs/10 stone
First goal weight: 125lbs/9 stone
Total goal weight: 111lbs/8 stone

I hate how much i weight right now! im like 17 and weigh 10 stone but i dont look it, everyone assumes im like 8-9 but im bottom heavy and have horrible fat thighs so i think thats where all the extra weight is =( i remember last year i wanted to lose weight for prom well not just prom but for starting college and everything and i weight 11 stone [153lbs] so i thought "RIGHT IM GONNA DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS!!" and i ate salads and healthy stuff for about 3 month [also ate junk like 1-2 times per week] and i worked out like hell doing my workout dvd and aerobics i also did the Paul McKenna 'i can make you thin' hypnotising CD and book and it helped loads but its hard to get back into that.. anyway i went down to 9 stone which was amazing because i weighed that when i was about 14. So now i wanna get back to 9 stone then go to 8 but i dont wanna go further as i dont wanna look like nicole richie [ewwwwwwwwwWWWWWWWWWW!] so yeh im gunna do this Special K diet for 2 weeks and go to the gym 3-4 times per week and tell you how i did.

anyway if any of you want to join me i start it tomorrow! [16 august] just go on the website http://www.specialk.com and follow the rules! wish me luck! ohh and i might post before and after pics if it goes well lol


----------



## goink (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck!
Personally, eating cereal for two meals a day isn't my thing. I'll get serious cravings for junk food =D
I don't know what will happen after those two weeks are over. I'm pretty sure that once you're off the cereal, a couple of pounds will return.
Either way, you got really strong will power!


----------



## addicted_2color (Aug 17, 2007)

I've tried it but only lasted about a week.  I just got sick of eating cereal and wanted more.  

good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'd love to know how your results!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ so did I!


----------



## choseck (Aug 18, 2007)

I just don't think you can get all the nutrients your body needs by following a plan like that.  One thing I learned when I lost weight (80+ lbs) is that you have to eat, and you have to eat A LOT.

It might be a good way to kick-start a plan, but when you go off it, I think you would gain the weight back.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I just don't think you can get all the nutrients your body needs by following a plan like that. One thing I learned when I lost weight (80+ lbs) is that you have to eat, and you have to eat A LOT.

It might be a good way to kick-start a plan, but when you go off it, I think you would gain the weight back._

 
i know it doesnt sound like a great diet but for my 3rd meal i eat really healthy like vegetables etc. and for snacks i eat fruit and nutri-breakfast bars


----------



## choseck (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i know it doesnt sound like a great diet but for my 3rd meal i eat really healthy like vegetables etc. and for snacks i eat fruit and nutri-breakfast bars_

 
Yeah, make sure that you are eating in between meals and go more for fruits and vegetables.  Truthfully, I don't know much about the diet or what exactly you're supposed to eat when you're on it - but I guess you could always add some vegetables or fruit with the cereal.

I just know that for myself, eating a bowl of cereal wouldn't be enough - my metabolism is too high, and when you don't eat enough it slows it way down which isn't going to help lose weight at all.  People are constantly amazed at how much I eat!  But its mainly 'clean' foods - I think thats a better 'diet' except that it isn't a diet, just eating what your body wants you to eat.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2007)

yeh i usually add some strawberries on my cereal because it doesnt exactly have much taste


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Sep 1, 2007)

I've always wanted to try this! I've heard mixed things about it though. Personally for me I think it'd be easy since I like my cereal lol. I'm 10st 5lbs & 5ft 9' and really want to get to about 9 stone plus tone up a bit.

Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

So how did the challenge go? Was it a success?


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 9, 2007)

if you look thin dont worry about weight! im a size 8 (american 4) and little and im 9 stone... then i have chubbier friends who weigh the same as me

its all about how much muscle and stuff you have...

i just go on wether my clothes fit well or not...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

i only did like 2 days for it and i got really ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [not because of the diet] but i was feeling weak, tired and had bad back ache for like 3 weeks. I did lose half a stone though because i ate less but i've probably put that back on by now lol. 
However; im starting it properly again tomorrow because i start college and it will b easier for me to stick to as i wont be lazing around the house eating snacks when im bored.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! well 2 weeks ago today i started doin the special k for like 3 days and then i thought o god i cant live on 2 cereals n 1 meal so i just had the special k for breakfast and a healthy meal for lunch and dinner and upto 2 healthy snacks each day. I weighed myself yesterday and ive lost 7 pounds :| im soo gonna stick to doing this


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I just don't think you can get all the nutrients your body needs by following a plan like that. One thing I learned when I lost weight (80+ lbs) is that you have to eat, and you have to eat A LOT._

 
I second that!  Because food is energy


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 8, 2007)

I can wolf down 3 bowls of Special K with the strawberries.  I could never diet with that cereal.  It tastes too good to me.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 8, 2007)

111 is very thin.  I am 5'-2-1/2".  When I was 111 pounds, everyone thought I was ill.  From your picture, you look slim.  Be sure to be at weight that is healthy for you.  Everyone is designed differently.  Don't expect to be the weight you were at 14 when you are 17.  You may be getting sexy woman curves now.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 9, 2007)

i tried this once but gave up after less than a day, i know some people who say they have seen slight results but thats only if you can stick to it and most people can't. If you're like me and look forward to meals you're quite dissapointed when it comes to lunchtime and it's just soggy cereal again x


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

......


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm going to start Monday!!
hopefully it works for me


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey if i manage to go into town today and get some special k i might start tomorrow, im 17 my height is 5.3" and my weight is 130lbs, i wanna get down to 115 then 110, dont wanna go past 110 but im sure that will be a fight anyway!
Il try to get down to the gym on tuesday, ive broken my wrist so i have a cast on it, but i get it off on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enless they put another one on!)
coco xx


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolette* 

 
_Hey if i manage to go into town today and get some special k i might start tomorrow, im 17 my height is 5.3" and my weight is 130lbs, i wanna get down to 115 then 110, dont wanna go past 110 but im sure that will be a fight anyway!
Il try to get down to the gym on tuesday, ive broken my wrist so i have a cast on it, but i get it off on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (enless they put another one on!)
coco xx_

 
let us know how it works for you, i tried once but gave up but now ive got the urge to start again lol and stick to it this time! good luck xo


----------



## cocolette (Nov 10, 2007)

i will do, im starting on monday


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 14, 2007)

ive done it for the 2nd time.. last week i started it and lost half a stone in 5 days :| but the only down side is that once i go out and have a gr8 time during the weekend i eat loads of junk and put the weight back on! i can never stick to a cereal diet its just so boring.  just gonna do the katie price diet when i get my cross trainer


----------



## choseck (Nov 15, 2007)

I think its a poor diet - I would never try it, think about it, you're going to be eating cereal for two weeks and cutting out lots of food groups, food that is healthy for you, so with being limited to what you're eating obviously you're going to lose weight.  

Then when you decide enough is enough, that weight isn't going to magically stay off just because you ate cereal.  Its going to come back - thats why I think diets like these are pointless.  It may take longer, but just eat sensibly and cut down on portions, and don't avoid certain food groups, they all work together to bring you optimal health.

I lost around 80lbs by eating right and exercising - it took a little over a year, and I've kept it off for a year and a half now.  And trust me when I say, what you eat has a lot more to do with how you look than exercise.

Don't mean to step on a soapbox here, and I hope that someone will back me up on this, but it frustrates me when people say they do a diet and then don't realize why they can't keep the weight off.  I'm just going to stop now.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I think its a poor diet - I would never try it, think about it, you're going to be eating cereal for two weeks and cutting out lots of food groups, food that is healthy for you, so with being limited to what you're eating obviously you're going to lose weight. 

Then when you decide enough is enough, that weight isn't going to magically stay off just because you ate cereal. Its going to come back - thats why I think diets like these are pointless. It may take longer, but just eat sensibly and cut down on portions, and don't avoid certain food groups, they all work together to bring you optimal health.

I lost around 80lbs by eating right and exercising - it took a little over a year, and I've kept it off for a year and a half now. And trust me when I say, what you eat has a lot more to do with how you look than exercise.

Don't mean to step on a soapbox here, and I hope that someone will back me up on this, but it frustrates me when people say they do a diet and then don't realize why they can't keep the weight off. I'm just going to stop now._

 
last year i lost like 3 stone by eating right and exercising also but this special k sounded good and its not JUST cereal for christ sake lol!
its a bowl of it for breakfast [and most people eat cereal for breakky anyway] and a bowl for either lunch or dinner and have a healthy 3rd meal. and you HAVE to have at least 2 snacks [healthy ones] to keep your metabolism going.  no fizzy drinks, no greasy foods etc.. are allowed on this diet. but when i did it i only ate the cereal for breakfast and had 2 normal meals and either 1 or 2 snacks and i still lost all the weight. 
its not a bad diet at all. ever since i started it ive been eating less and less because i used to eat soo much and eating when i was bored and now i dont so im healthier than ive ever been.


----------



## Jot (Nov 15, 2007)

I've done this before and its ok if you want to loose a little bit of weight before a big event or holiday or something but if you don't change the way you eat permanently you won't maintain the weight loss. (i lost 3 stone a few years ago and i am happy and proud to say i have kept it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## choseck (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_last year i lost like 3 stone by eating right and exercising also but this special k sounded good and its not JUST cereal for christ sake lol!
its a bowl of it for breakfast [and most people eat cereal for breakky anyway] and a bowl for either lunch or dinner and have a healthy 3rd meal. and you HAVE to have at least 2 snacks [healthy ones] to keep your metabolism going.  no fizzy drinks, no greasy foods etc.. are allowed on this diet. but when i did it i only ate the cereal for breakfast and had 2 normal meals and either 1 or 2 snacks and i still lost all the weight. 
its not a bad diet at all. ever since i started it ive been eating less and less because i used to eat soo much and eating when i was bored and now i dont so im healthier than ive ever been._

 
Thing is, you have to eat to lose weight - and I definitely agree with the snack ideas, I just don't think eating two bowls of cereal as two of your meals is going to get you the nutrition you need or the amount of calories you need.  I know I could never survive on it, I would be starving a half hour after I ate!  But everyone is different.  I guess when it comes to eating good old fashioned just plain eating right is what I consider to be the best way to go - whats going to happen when you go back to eating a bigger lunch than just cereal?  Thats where the weight starts coming back.  Sorry, I'm just so passionate about nutrition, fitness and health in general - and it frustrates me when people do these diets and then complain that they gained the weight back.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_Thing is, you have to eat to lose weight - and I definitely agree with the snack ideas, I just don't think eating two bowls of cereal as two of your meals is going to get you the nutrition you need or the amount of calories you need. I know I could never survive on it, I would be starving a half hour after I ate! But everyone is different. I guess when it comes to eating good old fashioned just plain eating right is what I consider to be the best way to go - whats going to happen when you go back to eating a bigger lunch than just cereal? Thats where the weight starts coming back. Sorry, I'm just so passionate about nutrition, fitness and health in general - and it frustrates me when people do these diets and then complain that they gained the weight back._

 
i completely agree with you  and i only do this diet a week/2 weeks before a big event.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 18, 2007)

choseck lol i completely agree with you...
i hate this advert so much grrr yes u can lose X amount of weight in 2 weeks because you basically don't eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate cereal its SO unfilling i eat it and 10 mins later im hungry again...
also heard (can't remember where) that the cereal bars are full of total junk
im very anti diet anyway its just so silly to diet/excercise whatever then eat what you would usually and wonder why you put weight back on as choseck said


----------



## choseck (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_choseck lol i completely agree with you...
i hate this advert so much grrr yes u can lose X amount of weight in 2 weeks because you basically don't eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate cereal its SO unfilling i eat it and 10 mins later im hungry again...
also heard (can't remember where) that the cereal bars are full of total junk
im very anti diet anyway its just so silly to diet/excercise whatever then eat what you would usually and wonder why you put weight back on as choseck said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!  i guess i look for a long term result, not something that isn't going to last


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 20, 2007)

Special K is junk food-all sugar and refined, genetically engineered corn and bleached grains....how can that possibley create anything healthy???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fad diets do not promote good eating habits. Go back to the old way of eating and go back to the old body.


----------



## choseck (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Special K is junk food-all sugar and refined, genetically engineered corn and bleached grains....how can that possibley create anything healthy???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fad diets do not promote good eating habits. Go back to the old way of eating and go back to the old body._

 
yay!  I like the way you think.


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to try it soon, esp. now that they have the new chocolatey cerial options! 

I want to start this after I go to the grocery store! 2 weeks of chocolate cerial? YES PLEASE!


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 8, 2008)

Chosek, I have heard alot of people told me that you lose more weight by eating more.  I have been excercising my ass off and I really don't see a difference.  I am about 5'1" and I weigh 130 lbs.  I gained 30 lbs.  I use to be only 100.  I feel so miserable about myself.  I do about 50 -100 sit ups a dayto try to help make my stomach look better.  I also jump rope alot because I kinda prefer that over running the treadmill (i think it's so boring).  I don't eat every meal.  I never eat breakfast since I don't have time to and also because I've been on break and I kinda sleep late.  

It caught my attention when I read your post about losing 80 lbs.

Can you tell me how you did it and what did u eat and the portion size, the times etc.  I really think I'm not doing this right.  I really need to make a chart or find a chart somewhere to help me regulate what I eat.  Thanks!


----------



## choseck (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_Chosek, I have heard alot of people told me that you lose more weight by eating more.  I have been excercising my ass off and I really don't see a difference.  I am about 5'1" and I weigh 130 lbs.  I gained 30 lbs.  I use to be only 100.  I feel so miserable about myself.  I do about 50 -100 sit ups a dayto try to help make my stomach look better.  I also jump rope alot because I kinda prefer that over running the treadmill (i think it's so boring).  I don't eat every meal.  I never eat breakfast since I don't have time to and also because I've been on break and I kinda sleep late.  

It caught my attention when I read your post about losing 80 lbs.

Can you tell me how you did it and what did u eat and the portion size, the times etc.  I really think I'm not doing this right.  I really need to make a chart or find a chart somewhere to help me regulate what I eat.  Thanks!_

 
I'm 5'3" and weigh 115, this is pretty much my schedule for eating

Breakfast:
-1 cup DRIED oatmeal
-egg white omelet w/ peppers and onions
-banana

Snack:
-Kiwi
-La Tortilla Factory tortilla (small size) w/ hummus -or- yogurt

Lunch:
-usually left overs from the night before, like chicken, or else I make a turkey tortilla wrap or soup
-vegetable
-pear or clementine

Snack:
-grapes, or other fruit
-gnu fiber bar, or kashi granola bar

Supper:
-some sort of lean protein
-vegetable or a salad, or both - depends on what my 'main' course it
-sometimes a grain of some sort

Dessert/late night snack:
-2 apples w/ teaspoon of peanut butter, honey and cinnamon
-tea
or 
-popcorn


I work out six days a week in the mornings, varying from just an hour to on saturdays I work out from 7am - 9:30am. I do some sort of cardio everyday - and lift weights five days a week, splitting up body parts/day.

I drink only water, and drink it throughout the day.

Breakfast is my biggest meal, and I'm never hungry - I know when I need to eat, I wake up STARVING in the morning, which is how you should wake up - and eating gets my metabolism going and gets me energized.  I am pretty strict w/ myself, but I don't feel deprived, I'm so used to eating this way that I don't think I would change it for anything.

Umm.. I could probably add more, but not sure what.  Hope this helps


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2008)

wow, nice diet!


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I'm 5'3" and weigh 115, this is pretty much my schedule for eating

Breakfast:
-1 cup DRIED oatmeal
-egg white omelet w/ peppers and onions
-banana

Snack:
-Kiwi
-La Tortilla Factory tortilla (small size) w/ hummus -or- yogurt

Lunch:
-usually left overs from the night before, like chicken, or else I make a turkey tortilla wrap or soup
-vegetable
-pear or clementine

Snack:
-grapes, or other fruit
-gnu fiber bar, or kashi granola bar

Supper:
-some sort of lean protein
-vegetable or a salad, or both - depends on what my 'main' course it
-sometimes a grain of some sort

Dessert/late night snack:
-2 apples w/ teaspoon of peanut butter, honey and cinnamon
-tea
or 
-popcorn


I work out six days a week in the mornings, varying from just an hour to on saturdays I work out from 7am - 9:30am. I do some sort of cardio everyday - and lift weights five days a week, splitting up body parts/day.

I drink only water, and drink it throughout the day.

Breakfast is my biggest meal, and I'm never hungry - I know when I need to eat, I wake up STARVING in the morning, which is how you should wake up - and eating gets my metabolism going and gets me energized.  I am pretty strict w/ myself, but I don't feel deprived, I'm so used to eating this way that I don't think I would change it for anything.

Umm.. I could probably add more, but not sure what.  Hope this helps_

 
WOW that's very detailed.  TY.  For your diet, do you completely avoid breads, pastas, etc.  Pasta is my favorite, and I'm gonna stop eating it for a while until I get my normal weight back.  And are pretzels and goldfish okay?  Oh yeah I also bought those 100 calorie snack packs.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 10, 2008)

Forgive me (I'm Aussie) but what the heck is a goldfish?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I'm 5'3" and weigh 115, this is pretty much my schedule for eating

Breakfast:
-1 cup DRIED oatmeal
-egg white omelet w/ peppers and onions
-banana

Snack:
-Kiwi
-La Tortilla Factory tortilla (small size) w/ hummus -or- yogurt

Lunch:
-usually left overs from the night before, like chicken, or else I make a turkey tortilla wrap or soup
-vegetable
-pear or clementine

Snack:
-grapes, or other fruit
-gnu fiber bar, or kashi granola bar

Supper:
-some sort of lean protein
-vegetable or a salad, or both - depends on what my 'main' course it
-sometimes a grain of some sort

Dessert/late night snack:
-2 apples w/ teaspoon of peanut butter, honey and cinnamon
-tea
or 
-popcorn


I work out six days a week in the mornings, varying from just an hour to on saturdays I work out from 7am - 9:30am. I do some sort of cardio everyday - and lift weights five days a week, splitting up body parts/day.

I drink only water, and drink it throughout the day.

Breakfast is my biggest meal, and I'm never hungry - I know when I need to eat, I wake up STARVING in the morning, which is how you should wake up - and eating gets my metabolism going and gets me energized. I am pretty strict w/ myself, but I don't feel deprived, I'm so used to eating this way that I don't think I would change it for anything.

Umm.. I could probably add more, but not sure what. Hope this helps_

 

This died contains all the macro nutrients, its balanced, has plenty of fiber.  Its a plan someone can live with.  See, with fad diets, you go back to your old diet and you go back to your old body.  Eating frequent, small, balanced meals with plenty of fiber and water keeps the metabolism up.

Eating more-if it is above the calories you need-can lead to steady weight gain.


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Forgive me (I'm Aussie) but what the heck is a goldfish?_

 
They're like these fish shaped snacks.  They're goood!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 10, 2008)

in theory it sounds like a good idea and it might actually work for a while... but in reality the only way to lose weight and maintain that weight is to make healthy eating choices and excercise. The special k diet is too restrictive and a lose lose situation in any light. If you lose the weight it it'll come back once you start eating other things or the other option is that you'll get so sick of it and start craving everything and anything and then most likely crash and burn. Go online and find your bmi, or go to your doctor and have them show you the chart that says what your healthy weight range is for your height not your age. Once you figure that out you'll know about how many calories a day you are supposed to be eating subtract 500 calories from that number and then you'll have the magic number of calories you should be eating in order to drop weight. Try eating 3 balanced meals and 3 healthy snacks a day and trying to get in at least 30-45 minutes of cardio about 3 days a week . A diet like the GI diet is much more balanced and even has meals plans. Remember at 17 you're still a growing girl. Oh and FYI even after losing weight you may find you are still bottom heavy and you shouldn't be too worried about it. Women tend to carry mre weight in their hips and thighs genetically because it helps support child birth it's just the way our bodies are designed and it'll take a lot of working out to reduce it. Stop thinking about how you don't like your body and start focusing on being healthy and a couple months from now you'll reach your goal.


----------



## choseck (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_WOW that's very detailed.  TY.  For your diet, do you completely avoid breads, pastas, etc.  Pasta is my favorite, and I'm gonna stop eating it for a while until I get my normal weight back.  And are pretzels and goldfish okay?  Oh yeah I also bought those 100 calorie snack packs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I wouldn't say that I avoid breads or pastas, instead of bread, I use La Tortilla Factory tortillas, and basically make a 'sandwich' using that, and on Sundays I take a break from my usual breakfast and make a killer breakfast burrito using them.  They are the best, the small size is only 50 calories w/ 8 grams of fiber and very low carbs.  If I do eat pasta, it's whole wheat.  The 100 calorie snack pack is great portion control


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohhh please tell me if it works out good for you. I really want to try it but fear I might be sick of cereal! Plus I cant have milk. So I have to substitute for Soy.


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 19, 2008)

how did it go?


----------

